# POC Offshore Fly Trip



## Devin Williams (Mar 25, 2018)

Any you fly chunkers interested in a last minute offshore trip for tomorrow Friday 9/6 out of POC. Conditions are idea for a 20-25 mile run. If you can get here by 8:00 AM shoot me a pm. Only asking to pitch in on a little fuel and chum....


----------

